# I need info on visitor pass



## Peter_cph (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, I am a danish citizen. my filipino wife is working in Malaysia already for 6 years with working permit and all that.
We got married in her homecountry 5 month ago. 

We are still not sure if it was against the rules of her work visa that she got married. can anyone tell me more about that please?

I need to know if she broke any rule by getting married, cos we want to apply for a visitor pass for me.

just yesterday I got held up in immigration in KL airport after returning to Malaysia. They gave me a 2 weeks visa and a stamp that said I have to go to the nearest immigration office within those 2 weeks to apply for visitors pass. 
the reason: I have been entering Malaysia 2-3 month at the time, several times the past 2 years.

So my questions:

1. was my wife even allowed to marry me according to her visa rules as a foreign worker?
(we are quite sure she could not marry a local or another foreign worker according to her visa rules, but I am neither, so we want to know if the "can not marry" rule also apply when she married someone who dos not live in Malaysia)

2. What will happen when I go to local immigration office within the next 2 weeks if: I say Im married to her and it turns out she was not allowed to marry? 
or would I be able to get visitors pass if I tell them we are engaged? anyway the marrige hasn't been confirmed anywhere else than the cityhall in philippines...

3, Will I be able to get a tourist visa if I just leave the country within the 2 weeks and re-enter?

I only need another 40 days here as we are planning to move to spain after that.
please help with some answers. 
I know I did wrong but at the time I didnt see any other options if I wanted to be with my wife. Also I never did any work in Malaysia, I have income from Denmark still.


----------

